
Fuze Code Studio will let kids use the Switch to code their own Switch games - vanburen
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/6/19/15833220/fuze-code-studio-nintendo-switch-make-your-own-basic-games
======
phren0logy
This particular tool, especially if it's not out for another year, is less
interesting than the general idea of Nintendo being cool with a third-party
coding environment on the Switch.

~~~
erikj
Nintendo would never do the latter, if you mean publishing software on the
Switch without their approval.

------
RugnirViking
I worked on the older version of FUZE BASIC, which ran on a modified raspberry
pi, for quite a while; It was very fun to make games etc, but it required
quite a bit of knowledge. Teaching children to make simple text-based games
was easy, but this had all the failings of the original basic, such as no oop,
no else if, GOTO, no garbage collector, no hand-holding for graphics, no
double-buffering etc that mean you have to wrap your head around some theory
to even get started making much fun.

Another advantage is that fuze basic is/was backwards compatible with BASIC
written for bbc micro, so if you have the time you can copy games from old
magazines, maybe even the original version of Elite! (though i did hear that
had some lower level Assembly tricks that may be iffy)

Especially using the garbage collector correctly was a struggle, I often had
to help people clean up after drawing on the screen because they would run out
of memory very quickly.

Nonetheless, I did successfully teach a couple kids to make text-based games,
and one did get back to me with a pirate themed number guessing game.

------
FLUX-YOU
I can't wait to hear about escaping whatever env/jail the games run in and
executing Fuze code on Switch hardware

------
jfmherokiller
I could see this fail hard if it doesn't have some kind of profanity filter

~~~
wapz
I didn't read anything that implies the games could be shared or uploaded
online so a profanity filter wouldn't be needed would it?

I also imagine there to be a touch-screen interface for placing objects on the
screen (like unity or playcanvas) so naughty kids will be able to "draw"
whatever their heart desires anyways.

